
Simple, Fast, Easy Parallelism in Shell Pipelines (2016) - chmaynard
http://catern.com/posts/pipes.html
======
ausjke
As stated in the post itslef, just use GNU parallel: "But wait, what about GNU
parallel? Actually, it turns out that GNU parallel does give us this
capability. It supports sending lines of input to commands over stdin with its
--pipe argument and sending multiple lines to the same task with its --round-
robin argument. And it doesn't have a 4096-byte-long line limit, and you don't
need to worry about wrapping your workers with pad and unpad. So, you should
probably just use GNU parallel. :)"

~~~
mturmon
Seconded. This is relegated to a footnote in the OP, which is rather
unhelpful.

------
justinmchase
ew

